# Pancake and Prayer Fellowship



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

FREE TASTY Pancake and Sausage breakfast and live Gospel music. Saturday MAY 27TH. At the Galveston Yacht Basin, Behind the "Amazing Grace" Slip A14 Call for more info, if you want , please bring your guitars and play along . God Bless and we hope to see you there. Laura & Tom Howell 832-971-8997




Bring a lawn chair Please.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

FREE Breakfast...


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

So far we have about 50-60 people, its going to be a good time . Come on out.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

wow, i havent been on here much lately. sure am glad i didnt miss this laura! i am going to try and make it. that is my daughters birthday, so im not possitive yet. however, she will be 23 and probably has something planned besides spending it here in alvin. maybe i can get her to stop by down there. ill get with you before then and see what i can bring ok.

sounds like a wonderful day!
trudy


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

BRING a lawnchair an a good appetite. We got everything. I would love to see you. It sarts at 7AM


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

My company manufactuers the pancake mixes for Kerby Lane in Austin. I can sell you Kerby Lane pancake mixes in 20lb. bulk boxes, if your interested. I have the Gingerbread and Buttermilk available. I can be reached at [email protected]


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Call me if you can 713-225-0522


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Thnaks gcg3136, nice to talk to you, I will call you tommorrrow. I will try the mix. I have been a little busy. But i did see your website. Very nice, God Bless


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

TTT FREE PANCAKES. Looks like we are going to have a great turn out. I am going to be handing out some FREE gifts.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

I can't wait, i know its gonna be a great time.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Its gettin close.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

*Going to help good cause*

we are donating 2.00 per person to Ginger (the lady with Leukemia) So come on by and help out a great cause.

Tasty Tasty Tasty
TTT


----------

